# Hi everybody!



## Bob1967 (Aug 29, 2017)

New here, totally bewildered! 

I was told by docs 4 weeks ago I have diabetes, high glucose in blood but no other symptoms, they can't tell if it is type 1 or 2 need to see a specialist at hospital, still waiting for appointment. 

I have been given metformin. I'm 53 not overweight but had a very poor diet which has now totally changed, my son is a personal trainer and has given me lots of nutritional advice.

Totally confused (and angry) nurse said if it is type 1 I could get very ill very quickly but cant do anything until I see the specialist at the hospital, if I feel unwell seek medical assistance.

Any advice or guidance very welcome,

Thanks and apologies for the rant 

Bob.


----------



## stephknits (Aug 29, 2017)

Welcome Bob, glad you found us.  Did the nurse give you any indication as to why they were unsure of diagnosis?  Good that they are checking, most adults over 40 are given a type 2 diagnosis with no referral and no tests, even if they gave no other Type 2 risk factors.  Do you know what your high blood sugar reading was?  
It might be worth you asking for, or investing in a blood sugar testing monitor yourself so you can keep an eye on your levels.  These are not usually given out to people who are not on medication likely to cause hypos (low blood sugar) but lots of people on here fund their own in order to understand more what is going on with their own blood sugar.  The one recommended on here for self-funding is the Codefree meter, as the testing strips you need to use are the cheapest available.  You can get it on Amazon or Home health care.  You can get the VAT off if you check the I gave diabetes box.


----------



## Bob1967 (Aug 29, 2017)

Hi Stephknits, thank you! 

No indication why unsure of diagnosis, back in again to see nurse on Thursday so will ask lots more questions.

Thanks for the info on the monitor, I will check that out. It's all a huge learning curve at the moment but it would be a lot easier if I knew what type it was.


----------



## Bob1967 (Aug 29, 2017)

Hi Stephknits, thanks again for the monitor info, there seems to be 2 types;  "we are offering two meter types – One reading inmmol/L and the other reading in mg/dL." can you advise which one? Thank you.


----------



## Stitch147 (Aug 29, 2017)

Hi Bob and welcome to the forum. Go for the one that reads in mmol/l. Hope you get some answers soon


----------



## Bob1967 (Aug 29, 2017)

Thank you


----------



## Carolg (Aug 29, 2017)

Bob1967 said:


> New here, totally bewildered!
> 
> I was told by docs 4 weeks ago I have diabetes, high glucose in blood but no other symptoms, they can't tell if it is type 1 or 2 need to see a specialist at hospital, still waiting for appointment.
> 
> ...


Hello and welcome to forum


----------



## Bob1967 (Aug 29, 2017)

Hi, and thank you! Feeling very welcome already


----------



## goosey (Aug 29, 2017)

Hi and welcome


----------



## Greyhound Gal (Aug 29, 2017)

Welcome to the gang Bob


----------



## Bob1967 (Aug 29, 2017)

Thank you both


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Aug 29, 2017)

Hello and welcome, gorgeous dog on your avatar by the way


----------



## Bob1967 (Aug 30, 2017)

Hi Lucy, thank you  That is my Mishka, I just lost her 5 months ago, still devastated every day, have another 2 GSD's that keep us going.


----------



## Radders (Aug 30, 2017)

Hi Bob
Hope you get an appointment soon. I don't understand how it can take so long when there is a possibility of it being type 1. When I was diagnosed I saw a consultant the next day! I guess that's what they call the postcode lottery but it really isn't good enough. Is there anyone you can phone to get things moving, and keep phoning until you get to see someone?


----------



## Bob1967 (Aug 30, 2017)

Hi Radders, I certainly hope so! I am seeing the nurse again tomorrow so will push to get this moving, if it is going to take much longer I might need to look at going private, against my principles but I need to do something. Thanks for your kind advice.


----------



## Bubbsie (Aug 30, 2017)

Bob1967 said:


> New here, totally bewildered!
> 
> I was told by docs 4 weeks ago I have diabetes, high glucose in blood but no other symptoms, they can't tell if it is type 1 or 2 need to see a specialist at hospital, still waiting for appointment.
> 
> ...


Hi Bob...


Bob1967 said:


> Hi Stephknits, thanks again for the monitor info, there seems to be 2 types;  "we are offering two meter types – One reading inmmol/L and the other reading in mg/dL." can you advise which one? Thank you.


Hi Bob the meter you need is the mmol units one...standard measurement for the UK...wondering if they gave you your blood glucose levels when you were diagnosed...be interesting to see if they have come down since being on the metformin...since they didn't give you a meter...it would be difficult to say without another blood test...would have seemed sensible to provide you with one...as they couldn't say which type you were...I hope you get some resolution with the appointment tomorrow...seems far too long to wait for a confirmed diagnosis...as the nurse says if it is type 1 you could become ill very quickly... that must have been comforting for you...I wouldn't go private Bob...be persistent with her tomorrow...ask why it is taking so long...why you weren't referred as an emergency...in view of the serious implications for your health...good luck...keep us updated.


----------



## Bob1967 (Aug 30, 2017)

Hi Ya, yes kinda worried how long it is all taking, I will ask those questions tomorrow, thank you. It was all a bit overwhelming when she told me, I think she mentioned a figure of around 83 with a benchmark of 43 or something, sorry to be so vague. She did a finger prick test with a wee machine at that appointment with 2 figures, one was 0 keytones (she said that was good) and another figure of 21 or 24 I think. I asked a doctor to do that again last week when I went back to ask about the delay with the appointment,he only had one figure this time 7. something but he said anything above 6 was considered high. Sorry if this is all nonsense and thanks again for your generous help.


----------



## Radders (Aug 30, 2017)

Bob1967 said:


> Hi Ya, yes kinda worried how long it is all taking, I will ask those questions tomorrow, thank you. It was all a bit overwhelming when she told me, I think she mentioned a figure of around 83 with a benchmark of 43 or something, sorry to be so vague. She did a finger prick test with a wee machine at that appointment with 2 figures, one was 0 keytones (she said that was good) and another figure of 21 or 24 I think. I asked a doctor to do that again last week when I went back to ask about the delay with the appointment,he only had one figure this time 7. something but he said anything above 6 was considered high. Sorry if this is all nonsense and thanks again for your generous help.


Hi Bob 
The figure the doc gave you could have been the old way of measuring the HbA1c which used to be as a percentage. 7 would be equivalent to 53 on the new scale, the one your 83 was on and the benchmark of 43. Alternatively it might just have been your blood sugar at that time, which while high is not frighteningly so. This site gives an explanation of the different ways of measuring levels. http://www.diabetes.co.uk/diabetes_care/Diabetes_and_blood_glucose.html


----------



## Bubbsie (Aug 30, 2017)

Bob1967 said:


> Hi Ya, yes kinda worried how long it is all taking, I will ask those questions tomorrow, thank you. It was all a bit overwhelming when she told me, I think she mentioned a figure of around 83 with a benchmark of 43 or something, sorry to be so vague. She did a finger prick test with a wee machine at that appointment with 2 figures, one was 0 keytones (she said that was good) and another figure of 21 or 24 I think. I asked a doctor to do that again last week when I went back to ask about the delay with the appointment,he only had one figure this time 7. something but he said anything above 6 was considered high. Sorry if this is all nonsense and thanks again for your generous help.


The figures do make sense Bob...believe the nurse was probably referring to an HbA1c test when she gave you 83 with a benchmark of 43...the HbA1c test gives you your average blood glucose levels for the preceding three months...83mmols is roughly equivalent to 9.7 in percentages (how your meter will measure your BG when you begin home testing) ...high...but not unmanageable with a little work...the figure of 43 would be around 6.1 which is just would put you in the pre-diabetic range (under 42 is non-diabetic)...usually when diagnosed your GP or DSN will give you a target to aim for...so in that way it does make sense...your average BG was 83...the target to aim for initially is 43...your second number from the GP was likely a spot check...what your blood glucose was at that moment...you can't really compare the two with any degree of certainty...but a 7 is not bad at all...give it time...you'll get the hang of it...did your GP give any reason for the delay...or why they're not rushing the appointment through?...you could ask for a print out of your results when you see the nurse tomorrow...then we may be able to workout with a bit more certainty exactly what your levels are...see if the Metformin had helped you reduce your BG...do let us know what happens...be interested to hear what their reasoning is for the delay...good luck


----------



## Bob1967 (Aug 30, 2017)

Hi Bubbsie, thank you so much, this is all starting to make a bit of sense now due to all of the advice given, thanks all. I just need to know type 1 or type 2 now and then I can at least start to work on it properly. I will ask for accurate figures tomorrow and why the delay. Thanks again, really helps


----------



## Bob1967 (Aug 30, 2017)

Sorry if this is a stupid question can I drink Red wine?


----------



## Bubbsie (Aug 30, 2017)

Bob1967 said:


> Hi Bubbsie, thank you so much, this is all starting to make a bit of sense now due to all of the advice given, thanks all. I just need to know type 1 or type 2 now and then I can at least start to work on it properly. I will ask for accurate figures tomorrow and why the delay. Thanks again, really helps





Bob1967 said:


> Sorry if this is a stupid question can I drink Red wine?


Personally I never drink red wine Bob...gives me the most dreadful hangover...but...I.do enjoy a glass of Champagne...or Gin & Tonic...some here do have a glass of red wine with little ill effect...of course this is where testing will be a real benefit...once you have your meter...test yourself before a glass (or two)...then test again 2 hours later...will show you how the wine effects you...having said that I am type 2...so a couple of drinks doesn't affect me too much...however...not sure about the position with type 1s....hopefully one of them will be able to answer that question.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Aug 30, 2017)

I can drink red wine with no problems, but as a type 1 I've been advised to eat a small amount of carbs when I have a glass


----------



## Maz2 (Aug 30, 2017)

Welcome to this very friendly, helpful Forum Bob.  Hope you get answers soon.  As regards red wine I cannot drink it very often as it sometimes makes me feel quite ill. I was diagnosed pre-diabetic last year but it is nothing to do with that it is just that I don't metabolise wine very well.


----------



## New-journey (Aug 30, 2017)

Welcome to the forum and hope your appointment goes well tomorrow. It looks like you have now the right questions to ask and hope you get answers, what a long wait it has been. Good luck with everything.


----------



## Bob1967 (Aug 31, 2017)

Thank you all, such a very helpful place!


----------



## Bob1967 (Aug 31, 2017)

I think I am getting the hang of this now, so far I have just been trying to avoid sugar as much as possible, monitoring (and measuring) everything I eat. I have a fitness app - 1920 calories a day inc 96g protein 240g carbs 30g fiber  72g sugar and 64g fat. I am assuming this is not the correct way to do this but I should be measuring my blood before and after meals to see what food I can tolerate? (meter is ordered) I will ask nurse these questions later today but you guys have been so much more helpful in the last couple of days than the health professionals in the last 4 weeks!


----------



## Bubbsie (Aug 31, 2017)

Bob1967 said:


> I think I am getting the hang of this now, so far I have just been trying to avoid sugar as much as possible, monitoring (and measuring) everything I eat. I have a fitness app - 1920 calories a day inc 96g protein 240g carbs 30g fiber  72g sugar and 64g fat. I am assuming this is not the correct way to do this but I should be measuring my blood before and after meals to see what food I can tolerate? (meter is ordered) I will ask nurse these questions later today but you guys have been so much more helpful in the last couple of days than the health professionals in the last 4 weeks!


Bob...the best way to use the meter is to test before you eat...make sure you record (or remember) the number...then test two hours later...see how far your BG levels have risen...you should be aiming for no more than a 2-3mmols rise after eating...if you are within that range...great ...whatever it was you've consumed is a keeper...if you go above that range...then consider avoiding ...food/drink isn't the only thing that can raise our BGs...stress...if we are feeling unwell/emotional...it can all take its toll...testing is such a valuable resource for us...good luck with the nurse...I'm not sure how she will react to your testing...usually type 2s not dependent on hypoglycaemic medications are encouraged not to test...rely on the quarterly/biannual HbA1c test...however...since you are not sure whether you are 'really' type 2...you may get some leeway...at the risk of being identified as overly negative...seeing your DSN can be a bit of a lottery...some  are not willing to consider anything but the NHS standard diet...recommend the notorious 'Eat Well Plate'...are not pro-active in their approach to diabetes...most I have heard of do not support home testing for type 2s...you make be fortunate and have one of the more enlightened ones...willing to discuss how best to manage/control your blood sugars...hear what you have to say...hopefully you've 'armed' yourself with some useful information...can demonstrate you can engage in a meaningful discussion of what is best for you...have some real input...again...good luck...don't take any nonsense!...let us know how you fare...possibly reconsider how many carbs you have per day...all a matter of individual choice...but...240gms per day...seems an awful lot...possibly a subject for discussion another time when you're more settled in.


----------



## Bob1967 (Aug 31, 2017)

Hi Bubbsie, great, thank you! All still a bit confusing but getting on the learning curve. I will cut down on the carbs and seek nutritional advice on how to compensate. I'm 6 foot tall and 13 stone so not too overweight but am certainly open to advice  My son is a personal trainer and has a good knowledge of nutrition but not in relation to diabetes so he is going to study that a bit more, so you helpful peeps on here are a god send, will report back after seeing the nurse today. Thanks again.


----------



## Tanyam82 (Aug 31, 2017)

Hi Bob, how did you get on at your appointment?


----------



## Bob1967 (Aug 31, 2017)

Hi All, so I am a wee bit further forward, I think! 

The original figure when I was diagnosed 3 weeks ago was 10.3 so they never felt that warranted an emergency referral, I saw the doctor last week and that figure was 7. something (sorry can't remember) so that seems to be an improvement. 

Another blood test has been asked for which will hopefully determine type 1 or 2 that will be done next week so will report back on that also. 

Been referred to a dietician and have an eye screening appointment next week so things seem to be moving in the right direction. 

The nurse seemed happy the figure had dropped and thinks is it is pointing to type 2 but because I'm not overweight isn't sure. 

She was against measuring blood levels at home ( as you thought she would Bubbsie  ) said that was the policy of our health board but that other health boards may differ. 

I'm still not sure what I will be measuring my bloods for or why because they are against it! 

Further forward but still confused!


----------



## Bob1967 (Aug 31, 2017)

Tanyam82 said:


> Hi Bob, how did you get on at your appointment?



Hi @Tanyam82 Ok, I think! Full details posted above. How are you feeling today?


----------



## Bubbsie (Sep 1, 2017)

Bob1967 said:


> Hi All, so I am a wee bit further forward, I think!
> 
> The original figure when I was diagnosed 3 weeks ago was 10.3 so they never felt that warranted an emergency referral, I saw the doctor last week and that figure was 7. something (sorry can't remember) so that seems to be an improvement.
> 
> ...


Hi Bob... many here were advised there is no need  to test our blood sugars...what our health care teams mean is...they will not provide us with a meter & testing strips... various reasons given...you'll become obsessive...emotional...the HbA1c test is sufficient...if honesty prevailed  they would tell us it is about saving money...cost cutting...type 2s not dependent on hypoglycaemic medication are regularly  refused meters & test strips..this wasn't always the case... local practices have their spending remits set by their local clinical commissioning groups...they direct GPs on how to spend their budgets...what they can prescribe...who gets what...based on their interpretation of the NICE guidelines...politicking in the NHS...who would have thought?...however...perhaps that's a discussion for another time...I was advised several times no need to test...initially I accepted that advice...then joined the forum...the advice here was to test regularly...I accepted that advice...diagnosed with BG levels at 17.4...a year later now I have an average of 5.8...have reduced my medication to 500gms Metformin daily...at my next review there is a possibility I may be able to stop taking the medication...rely on diet & exercise only...diet with diabetes is very much an individual matter...what I & others tolerate well...may not suit you...and vice versa...I test before eating...gives me a starting point... then test 2 hours after my meal...to check how much my BG has risen...we should be aiming for a rise of no more than 2-3mmols after food...that's how testing helps me achieve reasonable control of my diabetes...if higher than 2-3mmols...I avoid that food....it demonstrates how any changes to our diet/lifestyle/activity impacts on our blood sugars...of course...whether to test or not is entirely an individual choice...however...I would urge you to give it some serious thought...another essential recommendation I received was to read Type 2 Diabetes The First Year...by Gretchen Becker...type 2 herself...she takes you through her first year from diagnosis...month by month...explains why we should test...the benefits of testing far better than I could...and so much more...you can preview the book on Amazon before deciding whether to buy it...well written...easy to read...do try to read it before making a decision...good luck...keep us updated.


----------



## Ditto (Sep 1, 2017)

Hello Bob and welcome to the forum. Sorry about your dog. I was thinking of one of our dogs this morning and he passed a decade or two ago, you never forget them. I wish I had all ours back again. 

Definitely measure your bg, you need to know.


----------



## Bob1967 (Sep 1, 2017)

Ditto said:


> Hello Bob and welcome to the forum. Sorry about your dog. I was thinking of one of our dogs this morning and he passed a decade or two ago, you never forget them. I wish I had all ours back again.
> 
> Definitely measure your bg, you need to know.


Hi Ditto, thank you. Mishka is my soulmate, you as a doggy person will understand that


----------



## Bob1967 (Sep 1, 2017)

Bubbsie said:


> Hi Bob... many here were advised there is no need  to test our blood sugars...what our health care teams mean is...they will not provide us with a meter & testing strips... various reasons given...you'll become obsessive...emotional...the HbA1c test is sufficient...if honesty prevailed  they would tell us it is about saving money...cost cutting...type 2s not dependent on hypoglycaemic medication are regularly  refused meters & test strips..this wasn't always the case... local practices have their spending remits set by their local clinical commissioning groups...they direct GPs on how to spend their budgets...what they can prescribe...who gets what...based on their interpretation of the NICE guidelines...politicking in the NHS...who would have thought?...however...perhaps that's a discussion for another time...I was advised several times no need to test...initially I accepted that advice...then joined the forum...the advice here was to test regularly...I accepted that advice...diagnosed with BG levels at 17.4...a year later now I have an average of 5.8...have reduced my medication to 500gms Metformin daily...at my next review there is a possibility I may be able to stop taking the medication...rely on diet & exercise only...diet with diabetes is very much an individual matter...what I & others tolerate well...may not suit you...and vice versa...I test before eating...gives me a starting point... then test 2 hours after my meal...to check how much my BG has risen...we should be aiming for a rise of no more than 2-3mmols after food...that's how testing helps me achieve reasonable control of my diabetes...if higher than 2-3mmols...I avoid that food....it demonstrates how any changes to our diet/lifestyle/activity impacts on our blood sugars...of course...whether to test or not is entirely an individual choice...however...I would urge you to give it some serious thought...another essential recommendation I received was to read Type 2 Diabetes The First Year...by Gretchen Becker...type 2 herself...she takes you through her first year from diagnosis...month by month...explains why we should test...the benefits of testing far better than I could...and so much more...you can preview the book on Amazon before deciding whether to buy it...well written...easy to read...do try to read it before making a decision...good luck...keep us updated.



Good morning Bubbsie, thanks again, your advice is invaluable and this post in particular has explained why I need to and the reason behind measuring my bg levels. I did decide to order a meter a couple of days ago, after your advice, hopefully I will have that any day now. I will go to amazon and get that book right now. I still haven't been told type 1 or type 2  she thinks it is leaning towards type 2 because it has come down but because I am not overweight that is throwing her. Cant help to start measuring now  Thanks again I hope someday I will be able to help give people who are in my position now the peace of mind you and others are currently giving me.


----------



## Bubbsie (Sep 1, 2017)

Bob1967 said:


> Good morning Bubbsie, thanks again, your advice is invaluable and this post in particular has explained why I need to and the reason behind measuring my bg levels. I did decide to order a meter a couple of days ago, after your advice, hopefully I will have that any day now. I will go to amazon and get that book right now. I still haven't been told type 1 or type 2  she thinks it is leaning towards type 2 because it has come down but because I am not overweight that is throwing her. Cant help to start measuring now  Thanks again I hope someday I will be able to help give people who are in my position now the peace of mind you and others are currently giving me.


Bob the 'politics' of diabetes often disappoints me...not supplying meters & testing strips to type 2s (non dependent on hypo meds) disappoints me too...it is nothing but a money saving exercise...and a false economy...if I had relied on the advice not to test...the information given in respect of what diet was suitable to manage/control my BG I believe I would be in real trouble now...possibly have to rely on increased medication...become depressed...maybe incur complications...if any of those scenarios occurred (to any of us) our GP's would be able to prescribe the extra meds...refer us to whichever specialist department we needed...without having to justify their decisions to the CCGs...where is the sense in that...fortunately I came to the forum...was steered in the right direction...I trust you get some clarity soon...are you type 1 or 2...hope very much you find the book useful...I did...it changed my whole perspective on how I approach my diabetes...in fact even my GP now recommends it to newly diagnosed type 2s...let us know how you get on with the testing...be good to have some feed back.


----------



## Bob1967 (Sep 2, 2017)

Bubbsie said:


> Bob the 'politics' of diabetes often disappoints me...not supplying meters & testing strips to type 2s (non dependent on hypo meds) disappoints me too...it is nothing but a money saving exercise...and a false economy...if I had relied on the advice not to test...the information given in respect of what diet was suitable to manage/control my BG I believe I would be in real trouble now...possibly have to rely on increased medication...become depressed...maybe incur complications...if any of those scenarios occurred (to any of us) our GP's would be able to prescribe the extra meds...refer us to whichever specialist department we needed...without having to justify their decisions to the CCGs...where is the sense in that...fortunately I came to the forum...was steered in the right direction...I trust you get some clarity soon...are you type 1 or 2...hope very much you find the book useful...I did...it changed my whole perspective on how I approach my diabetes...in fact even my GP now recommends it to newly diagnosed type 2s...let us know how you get on with the testing...be good to have some feed back.



Hi bubbsie, meter arrived today, will start testing tomorrow. Got the book on my ipad and can't put it down  More blood taken yesterday so hopefuly results early next week. Hope you have a great weekend.


----------



## Bob1967 (Sep 3, 2017)

Bubbsie said:


> Bob the 'politics' of diabetes often disappoints me...not supplying meters & testing strips to type 2s (non dependent on hypo meds) disappoints me too...it is nothing but a money saving exercise...and a false economy...if I had relied on the advice not to test...the information given in respect of what diet was suitable to manage/control my BG I believe I would be in real trouble now...possibly have to rely on increased medication...become depressed...maybe incur complications...if any of those scenarios occurred (to any of us) our GP's would be able to prescribe the extra meds...refer us to whichever specialist department we needed...without having to justify their decisions to the CCGs...where is the sense in that...fortunately I came to the forum...was steered in the right direction...I trust you get some clarity soon...are you type 1 or 2...hope very much you find the book useful...I did...it changed my whole perspective on how I approach my diabetes...in fact even my GP now recommends it to newly diagnosed type 2s...let us know how you get on with the testing...be good to have some feed back.



Morning all. So I used my new meter for the first time thismorning, 9.30 am nothing eaten since night before 8.1 10.15 pre breakfast 8.2 one hour and 2 hour measurements to follow. Hope I have done something wrong!Metformin taken with breakfast after 2nd reading.


----------



## Bob1967 (Sep 3, 2017)

Bob1967 said:


> Morning all. So I used my new meter for the first time thismorning, 9.30 am nothing eaten since night before 8.1 10.15 pre breakfast 8.2 one hour and 2 hour measurements to follow. Hope I have done something wrong!Metformin taken with breakfast after 2nd reading.



First reading 1 hour after breakfast ( 3x weetabix protein ) and metformin tablet14


----------



## Bubbsie (Sep 3, 2017)

Bob1967 said:


> First reading 1 hour after breakfast ( 3x weetabix protein ) and metformin tablet14


Bob...if I have got it right..is that from 8.2 to 14 one hour after eating?...if so you will need to wait another hour & test again...when you test an hour after eating your meter will show you the highest level your BG will peak at (rise to)...the really important number here is the one after two hours...that will show you how your body had dealt with that rise...if it has come down to less than 2-3mmols...that's what you are aiming for...Weetabix comes into the high GI category...so I avoid it...carbohydrates that break down quickly during digestion have a higher glycaemic index ... these high GI carbohydrates...baked potato...white bread...rice... Weetabix...release their glucose into the blood quickly...hence the big rise...while Weetabix is high on the GI index...some can tolerate them better than others...as said wait for another hour...test...then if you are above the expected rise...Weetabix should be avoided.


----------



## Bob1967 (Sep 3, 2017)

Bubbsie said:


> Bob...if I have got it right..is that from 8.2 to 14 one hour after eating?...if so you will need to wait another hour & test again...when you test an hour after eating your meter will show you the highest level your BG will peak at (rise to)...the really important number here is the one after two hours...that will show you how your body had dealt with that rise...if it has come down to less than 2-3mmols...that's what you are aiming for...Weetabix comes into the high GI category...so I avoid it...carbohydrates that break down quickly during digestion have a higher glycaemic index ... these high GI carbohydrates...baked potato...white bread...rice... Weetabix...release their glucose into the blood quickly...hence the big rise...while Weetabix is high on the GI index...some can tolerate them better than others...as said wait for another hour...test...then if you are above the expected rise...Weetabix should be avoided.



Hi Bubbsie, yes that was after 1 hour just tested again and it is 8.6 do you think I should test 1 and 2 hours or just 2? I'm following the advice in the book you recommend, was 8.2 very high for first reading of day? I had been awake for a while but hadn't eaten. Sorry for all the questions, thanks again.


----------



## Bubbsie (Sep 3, 2017)

Bob1967 said:


> Hi Bubbsie, yes that was after 1 hour just tested again and it is 8.6 do you think I should test 1 and 2 hours or just 2? I'm following the advice in the book you recommend, was 8.2 very high for first reading of day? I had been awake for a while but hadn't eaten. Sorry for all the questions, thanks again.


Actually Bob...after two hours that's a very small rise...I wouldn't say 8.2 is excessively high for waking figures given how new you are to diabetes...you need to give yourself some leeway...as for testing every hour...I occasionally do that...just to see how high certain foods make my BG rise...mainly when I am trying something new...for now maybe test after two hours...then when you have found a routine that suits you...only test after an hour if you introduce new food/drinks...when you test on waking...best to do it as soon as you can after waking...once we're up and about it does tend to rise...the best approach is slow & steady...testing regularly...finding what foods you tolerate best...then establishing a routine.


----------



## Bob1967 (Sep 3, 2017)

Bubbsie said:


> Actually Bob...after two hours that's a very small rise...I wouldn't say 8.2 is excessively high for waking figures given how new you are to diabetes...you need to give yourself some leeway...as for testing every hour...I occasionally do that...just to see how high certain foods make my BG rise...mainly when I am trying something new...for now maybe test after two hours...then when you have found a routine that suits you...only test after an hour if you introduce new food/drinks...when you test on waking...best to do it as soon as you can after waking...once we're up and about it does tend to rise...the best approach is slow & steady...testing regularly...finding what foods you tolerate best...then establishing a routine.



Thanks Bubbsie, that is re assuring. I will just stick to 2 hours for now then. Am I correct in saying that if the increase is less than 2 - 3 mmols it is ok to eat the food I have just tested for? I am starting to think (with my limited knowledge) this is leaning towards type 2 rather than type 1 but hopefully I will know over the next few days.


----------



## Bubbsie (Sep 3, 2017)

Bob1967 said:


> Thanks Bubbsie, that is re assuring. I will just stick to 2 hours for now then. Am I correct in saying that if the increase is less than 2 - 3 mmols it is ok to eat the food I have just tested for? I am starting to think (with my limited knowledge) this is leaning towards type 2 rather than type 1 but hopefully I will know over the next few days.


Bob.. no more than a 2-3mmol rise two hours after eating is the recommended range...so it's a good start...surprised since Weetabix plays havoc with me...you can once you gain more experience try to reduce the amount of carbs you are consuming...lower those levels even further...and still have a reasonably healthy balanced diet...but...all in good time...have you finished the book yet?...once I'd finished it...I re-read it just to be sure.


----------



## Bob1967 (Sep 4, 2017)

Thank you Bubbsie, haven't finished the book yet but will soon!

I think I am doing something wrong, my readings for today (second day) are:

Waking - 8.3

Breakfast at 8.05am (low carb bread toasted with butter, one protein weetabix with milk, 250ml organic beetroot juice cup of tea with milk) 
2 hours later reading is 7.8

Reading at 11.05 is 7.2 
Then Roll with butter and cheese, cup of tea with milk. 
2 hours later reading is 6.3

Lunch at 1.20 (Buckwheat pasta, tomato sauce including onions, peppers and tomatoes) 
2 hours later reading is 5.9

Is this what I should be expecting? Just when I think I am getting the hang of this Diabetes thing there is another wee twist!!!!!

Sorry if that was all a bit too much information, all advice gratefully received


----------



## Bubbsie (Sep 4, 2017)

Bob1967 said:


> Thank you Bubbsie, haven't finished the book yet but will soon!
> 
> I think I am doing something wrong, my readings for today (second day) are:
> 
> ...


Bob...really not sure why you think you're not getting the hang of this?...our waking numbers are often the last to 'come down'...it does take time for that to happen... those numbers you given sound fine to me...you're adjusting your diet...change of routine...exactly what you want to happen...as for the waking numbers...believe there is a section in the book about that...most here call it 'Dawn Phenomenon'...a couple of hours before we are due to get up ..in .preparation for the day ahead... hormones includingcortisol... glucagon...epinephrine are released by our bodies...this causes the liver to release glucose...hence the higher waking figures...avoid carb snacks before going to bed...or if it continues you could try a small protein snack right before bedtime...persuade your liver it doesn't need to 'dump' anymore glucose into your system in the morning...since you have some reserve energy.


----------



## Bob1967 (Sep 4, 2017)

Thanks Bubbsie. I had assumed eating things like white rolls was to be avoided but it seems to have made my numbers come down, just a bit confused. So, I don't need to avoid carbs and sugar (just cut down)? If I measure 2 hours later and if figures not exceeded 2 - 3 mmols then what I have eaten is ok? Will get back to the book later, business has suffered a wee bit since I got it , trying to play catch up now Thanks again.


----------



## Bubbsie (Sep 4, 2017)

Bob1967 said:


> Thanks Bubbsie. I had assumed eating things like white rolls was to be avoided but it seems to have made my numbers come down, just a bit confused. So, I don't need to avoid carbs and sugar (just cut down)? If I measure 2 hours later and if figures not exceeded 2 - 3 mmols then what I have eaten is ok? Will get back to the book later, business has suffered a wee bit since I got it , trying to play catch up now Thanks again.


Bob...diabetes can be unpredictable...I would say never it's a good idea to eat white bread per se...it may be that what you ate with it kept your BG lower...or extra activity...or just sheerluck...it's not an exact science...I would always avoid sugar...white bread...the figure of 2-3mmols is the recommendation...I do try to stay lower than that if I can...we mustn't avoid all carbs...obviously we need carbs for energy...but...should avoid those on the high GI index...those that release sugars quickly...try to aim for slow release carbs...where the sugars get broken down over a longer period of time...it's not an exact science...you have to test...find what suits you...while it works great...your meter will guide you...if it stops working...then avoid...that's the beauty of testing...try to finish the book...then re-read the part where she explains this...you'll get the hang of it.


----------



## Bob1967 (Sep 4, 2017)

Thank you! Will make some time for the book this evening


----------

